# Gansta hunter



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a design i have bin toying with for a while, have yet to manufacture one.

Whats your views on this design, could anything be improved?

I have attached file below,

Thanks for looking
John


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

All the thrust goes through the thumb. Consider making the handle more central or moving the thumb lower to spread the load.

The Elbow will be quite high. Consider sloping the handle down a bit.

It will be weak if made in wood. I recommend a laminate.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> All the thrust goes through the thumb. Consider making the handle more central or moving the thumb lower to spread the load.
> 
> The Elbow will be quite high. Consider sloping the handle down a bit.
> 
> It will be weak if made in wood. I recommend a laminate.


Hows this?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I reckon it would shoot better. Any more and it would start to morph into a Bill Hays' design.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I reckon it would shoot better. Any more and it would start to morph into a Bill Hays' design.


Yea i was thinking that it was headin in that direction, i wana try and keep this as close to my original design as possible!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice design, I might give one a go.

Oh, if your using Microsoft Paint to do these, save them as .PNG BMP's are huge, around 2MB, the .PNG version of the same file is only 25k.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

they look like good designs nice work...


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks good. show us some pics once built


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

John-Boy said:


> All the thrust goes through the thumb. Consider making the handle more central or moving the thumb lower to spread the load.
> 
> The Elbow will be quite high. Consider sloping the handle down a bit.
> 
> It will be weak if made in wood. I recommend a laminate.


Hows this?
[/quote]i still see the torque being centered on one fork, Bills are centered between the forks and include the side shooter design, this would want to spin on you. check our pocketpredators.com to get a better idea of the center


----------

